# MP Shield Overview and comparison



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

link back up





review
Here is a little youtube review I did. I think the mp shield is a great gun. What is most impressive is the small size and slim grip yet the ability to get a full grip on the gun with the 8 round magazine.

Im usually not a fan of such small guns but when it feel as good in hand as the shield the size does not concern me.

What do you guys think about the shield?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nicely done video.....

I think the Shield is a excellent weapon for concealed carry....... That is all I carry now..... Recoil is very manageable and would not pose an issue for almost anyone that fires it.......

For anyone that has a Shield either 9 or 40 and is contemplating a laser for it, Laser Max has one that is reasonably priced well below Crimson Trace and it looks like it came with the handgun........
Amazon.com: Laser Max CF-Shield Laser for: Sports & Outdoors

Here is mine with the Laser Max on it....


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Sweet looking gun with the laser attached


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Is the trigger really better than on the other mp's? I have not shot to many other mp's


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

wolverine_173 said:


> Is the trigger really better than on the other mp's? I have not shot to many other mp's


Personally, I have found the trigger to operate smoothly and find no fault with it.......

All around it is one sweet weapon..... I recommend it for concealed carry due to its slimness and relatively light weight...... My hats off to S&W........

Of course for those that need more than 8+1 it is a no go..........


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

do you think you need more than 8 + 1?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

wolverine_173 said:


> do you think you need more than 8 + 1?


Personally, I do not believe I will need more than 8+1........ For those that do there is always the option of carrying extra magazines.......

The 9mm Shield comes with an 8 and a 7 round magazine......

Also, when I happen to carry my S&W 642 I feel OK with just the 5 rounds it holds.......


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Personally, I do not believe I will need more than 8+1........ For those that do there is always the option of carrying extra magazines.......
> 
> The 9mm Shield comes with an 8 and a 7 round magazine......
> 
> ...


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

I agree for most civilian self defense situations 7 or 8 is plenty. Now something like the Batman movie theater shooting. I would want more


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

wolverine_173 said:


> I agree for most civilian self defense situations 7 or 8 is plenty. Now something like the Batman movie theater shooting. I would want more


Yes I would want to fill that guy up with enough lead that they would have to back a tow truck up to him to haul him off; same goes for that Lanza guy.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

the wife might want it now that she got her hands on it.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Personally, I do not believe I will need more than 8+1........ For those that do there is always the option of carrying extra magazines.........


What if you have a jamb? Or the mag plate cracks then? I know I "train" so that if it fails, tap-rack-reasses. Then reload if she ain't going boom!

I used to only carry the mag in the gun. I have since changed to at least (and usually only) 1 extra mag. It doesn't as much weight, but sure does as that piece of mind.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

The Shield does in fact have a better trigger than the the M&P..


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

niadhf said:


> What if you have a jamb? Or the mag plate cracks then? I know I "train" so that if it fails, tap-rack-reasses. Then reload if she ain't going boom!
> 
> I used to only carry the mag in the gun. I have since changed to at least (and usually only) 1 extra mag. It doesn't as much weight, but sure does as that piece of mind.


Just in case, never hurts


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

niadhf said:


> What if you have a jamb? Or the mag plate cracks then? I know I "train" so that if it fails, tap-rack-reasses. Then reload if she ain't going boom!


What ifs can drive a person nuts...... Having a 16 or 8 round round magazine when getting a jam produces the same result, failure to fire......... Failure to fire can have a deadly result for the shooter......


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

but more rounds could mean cover fire so you can run away


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

would anyone like a video of how well the shield conceals on a women?


----------



## beamon (May 5, 2014)

*Yes, absolutely!*

Let's see it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Spokes said:


> The Shield does in fact have a better trigger than the the M&P..


The Shield is an M&P.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> What ifs can drive a person nuts...... Having a 16 or 8 round round magazine when getting a jam produces the same result, failure to fire......... Failure to fire can have a deadly result for the shooter......


So can failure to plan.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

niadhf said:


> So can failure to plan.


Agreed! I say go with what you're most comfortable with given the choice. Why not?


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

link back up





review


----------



## Ronm (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a Shield in a .40 for carry, like it! Did change the sights, my old eyes had troubles with the front sight


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

the white paint on my front sight fell off


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

wolverine_173 said:


> the white paint on my front sight fell off


Re-paint........... Or try:
Purchase - Glow-On


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

ill try white nail polish


----------

